# Tai Chi – January Offer – 1st Class Free!



## WuStyle Brixton (Jan 7, 2012)

To celebrate the New Year we are offering a free lesson to all new starters. You will learn the basic requirements of Wu Style Tai Chi Chuan, some warm-up and loosening exercises and the beginning of the hand form. Feel free to drop by any Thursday!

*Thursday's 7.30pm till 9pm at Brixton Community Base, Talma Road, SW2 1AS.*

_Wu Style Brixton teaches traditional Tai Chi Chuan classes for beginners in a friendly and informal setting. Regular practice improves balance, flexibility and co-ordination, helps to develop core strength and power, a relaxed focused mind and a healthy resilient body._

_Wu Style Tai Chi Chuan is one of the five major family styles of Tai Chi Chuan and is the second most commonly practiced style in the world. It has a family lineage going back one hundred and fifty years with its origins in the imperial court of China during the Ching dynasty._

_The current head of the family and ‘gatekeeper’ of Wu Style is fifth generation descendant Grandmaster Wu Kwong Yu and at Wu Style Brixton you will receive instruction from one of his formal disciples. The instructor has been officially certified to teach by the International Wu Style Tai Chi Chuan Federation, which maintains Wu Style’s high standards and authenticity._

www.wustylebrixton.co.uk
 info@wustylebrixton.co.uk


----------

